# A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp



## brudgers (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrOwvNnT ... _embedded#


----------



## JBI (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: We don't need no stinking accessibility

brudgers - Is that a _sense of humor_ I've been seeing in your posts the last couple of days?   

Awesome videos! I hope EVERYONE here takes the time to watch them. Makes you re-think the term _'disabled'_.


----------



## JBI (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: We don't need no stinking accessibility

I STILL want people to read this thread AND watch the videos, so I'll just keep posting here until SOMEBODY checks it out...


----------



## ewenme (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: We don't need no stinking accessibility

Awesome videos. Thanks for posting.  I'd rather see this attitude than the 'sue everyone because...' attitude that is so prevalent now days. I couldn't do any of those activities on skates, or a skateboard, or a bicycle, or on a wheel chair... Amazing what grit can do to overcome 'disability'.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: We don't need no stinking accessibility

Wow!


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: We don't need no stinking accessibility

That is awesome! Good for him! A friend of mine is a "retired" rugby player, he and his teammates get together every year and play against some guys in wheelchairs, and they get beat by 'em every year!


----------



## Yikes (Jan 5, 2010)

A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp

Yikes, There is a thread on this already. I'll merge your post to the existing one. jp


----------



## brudgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Yikes, There is a thread on this already. I'll merge your post to the existing one. jp


Actually, you merged the original into the new one.

He who moderates least moderates best.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp

Ya, I got it backwards.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp

Sorry I missed this before!

My wife pointed the guy out to me as a stunt-wheelchair rider on a TV show (Glee).


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp

Sorry about poor effort to merge the 2 topics. Did the best I could. Fell short. Personally I do like the new topic title better. Perhaps it may get more exposure. Really cool videos submitted by all. Thanks. jp


----------



## Examiner (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp

Well I will have to copy the links and send them home to look at tonight.  Work has a software program called Barracuda that stops us from going to YouTube, our personal email, news, weather and sale sites to name a few during work hours.  Lunch I can assess and after work hours.  Kids now a days just do not know how to be productive during working hours.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: A whole new kind of wheelchair ramp

Ah,..... the I.T. internet police. Bet that they are followers of Carl Marx?


----------

